# I know I'm beating a dead horse but....



## ajh86 (Oct 18, 2015)

Another question about a pork butt that didnt get to temperature. From what ive read in these forums, it sounds like my bradley electric heating element went out (on the second use, yay!) The pork was in the smoker a good 10 hours, highest temp i saw was around 110-120. I did puncture the meat and brined it overnight before dry rubbing and putting in the smoker. Question is, should i trash it?
Thanks.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 18, 2015)

I wouldn't eat it.  Those aren't nearly safe temps!

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2015)

The pork butt was sitting in the prime temperature zone for growing pathogens for 10+ hours...  Like Mike5051, I wouldn't eat it...   If anyone gets sick, the gasoline to the hospital is more than the butt costs....


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 18, 2015)

Wise advice ^^^^^^

Your experience does drive home a point, though.  
Even with state of the art set and forget equipment, things can and do go wrong.  One needs to at least monitor temps every hour or two, even on overnight smokes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2015)

There is a BIG difference between the meat IT Never going above 110...and...After 10 hours Found it at 110°F.

If you were Sure it had gotten higher, above 140, and you were asleep and missed it finding it at 110, cold weather in your area, the risk would be minimumized. If over the 10 hour period, you never saw it get above 110, that is a different story and is one situation that I would have to say too risky. So need more Specific Details or toss it...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 22, 2015)

Of course, goes without saying that make sure your therms are all correct and it only takes a second to test them for accuracy.


----------

